# This site is awesome



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2008)

I have just popped in to introduce myself . My name is Raymond and I come from Australia. I wish to say that I have been totally en thrawed with this site like a book one cannot put down for two days as it has answered more questions than I have had in my lifetime . I am truely envious of thoughs of you whom are actually acting on this path. I have never been so fixed, especially watching the videos , Steve that just blew me away !. Everyones committment to safety should also be commended and look forward to getting started. For me money is not an issue but the pure and simple beauty in the wisdom / knowledge /experience that this site presents is tremendous and your willingness to share it with others like me leads me to openly genuinely express that I am already very grateful . This has been a long and slow path for me . I am not a chemist and have spent quite a few years working on a verneil furnace but the legal impediments have been daunting and knowledge difficult to acquire haveing said that however this site is with its knights and ladies at this round table where innately real treasure is !


----------



## donald236 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi zenidea welcome to the forum


----------



## Noxx (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, welcome


----------

